# rock quarry in monroe?



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

so i heard there was a rock quarry in monroe and was wondering if anyone knows about it and or has fished it? ive seen pictures of it and people swimming in it. i dont know the location but they said it was in monroe. can someone help me identify where it is and if it is fishable?...... its probably a long shot but if anyone knows, chime in. Chris.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

There Are Many Quarrys In And Around Monroe


----------



## coreysnj (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes there are a few.. the best one is actually off of s monroe st 
.i have caught several walleye bass and even a steel head there


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

They are all private property if your caught fishing in them you will be ticketed.Just giving you a heads up on this.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow i wonder how this thread came back LOL, 6 years ago... and I never ended up going down there although I did find out where it is.


----------



## coreysnj (Apr 26, 2012)

Well i just happen to be looking for a little info on they quarry and this post came up in my search results . They arent all private, you can fish the one i have been fishing for the last two years . access is a little trick but the owner will let you fish . If you are caught swimming there is a fine. Not sure about the regulations on that . I have even had a boat out on several occasions


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Does it connect to a river? Strange that you caught a steelhead in there.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

coreysnj said:


> Well i just happen to be looking for a little info on they quarry and this post came up in my search results . They arent all private, you can fish the one i have been fishing for the last two years . access is a little trick but the owner will let you fish . If you are caught swimming there is a fine. Not sure about the regulations on that . I have even had a boat out on several occasions


If it has an owner other than the government, its private.

Look GMONEY has been resurrected! :lol:


----------



## coreysnj (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a river connected. I fish at the mouth of it. It is very small. but during the fall and spring it floods and gets pretty deep 3 or 4 foot. I talked to my friend whom owns 10 acre of the 42 acre quarry , he said the original owner was named bill gross and he and a few other people stocked it 20plus years ago. Since bill sold off the majority of the property there about 30 acres of government owned land. I know several of the people that have homes on the quarry and the lady i talked to today said she has seen several big fish enter the river. Probably carp i assume . I didhere today fish tas well , it was rewarding 5 walleye ... some were strange looking almost silver or blue I have never seen any thing like it . Any way if there is anyone looking for access i can give directions and good fishing locations. I dont keep any female wallleye and nobody should from the quarry. The males are pretty big so you should be satisfied .


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread really needs to get closed down and deleted. I no longer live in Monroe but I did grow up there and didn't leave until I was in my early 20's (not that long ago)

Just because you are able to fish there doesn't mean everyone else is aloud to. I know for a fact they have been writing tickets at all of the rock quarries for the past 15 years for people fishing in them.Both from the CO's and also the police. The quarry you are talking about is posted all over the place.It is private property plan an simple. 

If you have permission to fish it good for you, if you want to keep this spot you might not want to go online and talk about cause then you will end up losing it when the hordes of people start showing up to join you.

Steve or Mike can or one of the other mods can we get rid of this thread for good.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Rasinrat.. contact walleye mike and explain to him the situation.. he'll close it down....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

